# Do you have any viedo games you are addicted to?



## user2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey lovelies!

Today I had this ick in my fingers..... I needed to play Need For Speed Underground 2!!
So I ran to my video library and got!
Now I'm sitting here in front of my laptop and pimp my Audi A3 like crazy!!!

Do you have any video games that you totally love?

I also looooove those movie games like Shrek 2 (awesome and with Multiplayer-Feature!!!) and Madagascar (sooo funny!)

Oh and of course any kind of Rollercoaster Tycoon and Zoo Tycoon!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 14, 2005)

Dynasty Warriors 3 and Halo 1 and 2. I play Halo 1&2 the most. It's like an addiction. Oh and a classic, Tetris.


----------



## dreams (Oct 14, 2005)

Sims!!!! Zoo tycoon, Midtown Madness...Oh dear god!!!

OH!!! and how could I forget??????!!! Tomb Raider 1,2,3,Chronicles, angel of darkness, Legend!!!!!!!


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 14, 2005)

Tetris on my GameBoy.  Heheh, I don't have the patience to learn how to play anything else!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 14, 2005)

Anything in the Zelda series or the Final fantasy series (especially for my gameboy)  I think FF tactics is my favorite game ever.


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Anything in the Zelda series or the Final fantasy series (especially for my gameboy) I think FF tactics is my favorite game ever._

 
How could I forget Final Fantasy VII??? One of the best games I have ever played.

Haha, I sound such like a guy/nerd.


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2005)

sims 2


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 14, 2005)

I love playing videogames my favourites are:
Any of the GTA games.
Any of the Harry Potter games.
Any of the Zelda games (especially Ocarina of Time).
Any of the Final Fantasy games (FFX and FFX2 in particular)
Singstar.
And my #1 fave as to be Kingdom Hearts I love it so much that I'm buying the sequel in Japanese (won't be able to understand a single word of it) because I can't wait for the UK release.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_How could I forget Final Fantasy VII??? One of the best games I have ever played.

Haha, I sound such like a guy/nerd._

 
Yeah, but at least we are all hot nerds who wear makeup


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like old skool donkey kong country for the nes!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 14, 2005)

I only own one video game which I haven't played for years.  I bought it to help me get the details of a  costume right for a costume party.  I was subsequently invited to appear on television when the game was turned into a movie but wasn't able to make it to the studio although they did still use photographs of my costume on air.   Anybody want to hazard a guess which game?



 (click to enlarge)

You can't see the makeup but from what I can remember foundation was Studio Finish Matte in NW25 (now discontinued), Brow Set in Clear with e/s in Raizin (discontinued) to colour the brows.  Eyes were Brule and Cork with Powerpoint in Engraved, Pro Lash in Coal Black and lips in Underground (discontinued)


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Yeah, but at least we are all hot nerds who wear makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bonus points for us ladies who play video games then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

lol at the hot nerds comment! i like to play vid games with my fiance,  we  play the best game ever! BOMBERMAN!! yay! but lately weve been playing Xmen legends 2.


----------



## user2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh and I totlly forgot about every SingStar that was released!! Nobody can beat me!! My friends are so bored everytime we play it because they know who knows all the songs....mee!!
And Bomberman for the Gameboy Advanced! I remember playing it with 3 friends for hours during a train ride! 
Or Mario Kart!!!!


----------



## vloky (Oct 15, 2005)

ssx tricky and ssx3!  They are super fun snowboarding games! and you get to change the outfits for your characters, its super  fun!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

My tastes are old-school but here goes: Tetris, Dr Mario (I love those puzzle games!), Pirates on XBox, Diablo II on PC. I was also pretty into Civilisation II. Oh, and how could I forget?! Sim City!!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sims deluxe, we have the vaction and making magic add ons and we just go done downloading tons of stuff like showers etc... because we have played so much and got bored with the items we have.

When I say "we" it's a family game. My son won't dare let either of us play without him sitting right there so he can watch and play too!

I also LOVE to play PS2 Hotshots Fore!
Crazy but I was also addicted to Shrek for about a week until I beat it. Such a cute game!

I am getting into SoCom...I think that is the name. My hubby plays it all the time and when gets up to go to the bathroom and um...take his place!


----------



## solardame (Oct 17, 2005)

Nothing right now. My step-dad *really* gets into pc games and a couple years back loaned me his _Deus Ex_.. haha.. I had the mouse clinched so tight while I played that a ganglion cyst formed on the underside of my wrist. Real lovely, I know.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 24, 2005)

My hubby and I spend quality time playing two-player co-operative games on the PS2 (Baldurs Gate & Champions of Norrath)  We have finished all of them now so he is back to his workshop and I am back with my makeup.


----------



## grunge_posh (Oct 26, 2005)

Mona971, I find that so cute and dreamy. I would love to find a guy I could be a geek with and then we both have separate hobbies for after. 

Anyway, games I could not live without.... hmm... too many to name!  I would have to say though I need me some RPGs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Else, my life would be so incomplete, haha.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 26, 2005)

Heh, video games are my family's quality time together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (all PS2) We like Medal of Honor, SOCOM, pretty much any war game for that matter (DH is ex-Navy), Red Faction, Star Wars Battlefront, Devil May Cry, God of War...
We also play more kid friendly games with the boys, Wallace & Gromit Project Zoo, all of the Spongebob games, Tak, that type of thing. 
My personal favorites are the driving/blowing stuff up games like Twisted Metal (which I rule at), Destruction Derby, Demolition Racer etc. etc. 

My 5 year old is actually quite good at all of these games and I've seen him humble grown men whose behinds he's whipped in Red Faction lol! That's my boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing like promoting hand to eye coordination....


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 26, 2005)

My boyfriend got me into PC games. I'm loving Battlefield 1 & 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to shoot people & be a Sniper!! Plus other combat people to chose from. Its awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely for aggression to when I shoot people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *lmao* He's still trying to get me into MMOG (WoW) but I can't get hooked just yet...maybe eventually.


----------



## whosheis (Oct 26, 2005)

Ragnarok Online ^^ I have no patience for games usually but this is the only one I will play on a more regular basis. Even though thats like once every 2-3 weeks :x


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_
My 5 year old is actually quite good at all of these games and I've seen him humble grown men whose behinds he's whipped in Red Faction lol! That's my boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing like promoting hand to eye coordination...._

 


LMAO!!!!  My son is the say way! He has made his ommPapa (step-grandfather) walk away from games. Don't you just love it!

I had to actually limit the time he spends on them so now I am the evil one that will not let him zone out on video games for hours.  I think it is great he is good at something he loves but .... I am his mother and of course want him to do more productive things.


----------

